# Problème suite d'une tentative d'installe de W10 via Bootcamp et El Captain



## lock2 (25 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

J'expose mon problème: donc voila, suite un achat impulsif recent d'un iMac 27 Retina 5K fin 2015; avec Fusion Drive de 3To; je commence doucement à m'intéresser aux nouveautés d'El Captain par rapport à Yosemite que j'utilisai auparavant sur un iMac 27 fin 2013. Tout cela avant de me décider d'installer windows via bootcamp comme je le fais à l'accoutumé, préférant pour des raisons personnelles utiliser comme logiciel de montage vidéo Sony Vegas Pro (indisponible sous OSX).

Déjà premier point: je constate que ma configuration ne prend plus en charge Windows 7,
alors que le vendeur via l'apple store au téléphone m'avait pourtant assuré du contraire au moment de la commande.

Bon après tout je me dis que c'est pas si grave; ayant une clef/license valide sous Seven ça me fera une belle occase de passer à W10 sans dépenser un rond.

Bref, je récupe l'iso de W10 sur le site de microsoft et je commence par créer une partition via bootcamp. Et là patatra; alors que je pensai être débarrassé de ce "bug" qui traine depuis des années de version d'osx à version d'osx; je me retrouve avec la barre de chargement de partitionnage qui reste figé à un quart de la fin, et ce indéfiniment.

Alors à partir de là, je me dis: bon bah je vais faire comme je faisais avant sous Yosemite (et antérieur) pour réparé ma partition principal (oui parce qu'en plus de pas avoir de partition windows, ça cause un problème au niveau de la partition principal du Fusion Drive); a savoir: aller dans "Utilitaire de Disque", faire une recherche pour la réparation du disque, avant qu'il me propose (et par conséquent me débloquer), la possibilité de VRAIMENT réparer le disque; ce qui me permettait dans ce type de problème avec bootcamp (avant qu'en j'étai sous Yosemite ou antérieur) de réparé mon Fusion Drive et de régler définitivement le problème.

Oui; parce que le problème c'est qu'en état, mon 3To Fusion Drive qui devrait faire approximativement avec un peu plus de 2To de dispo avec toute mes données dedans; se retrouve actuellement avec seulement 1To de dispo, et tout cela à cause de cette fichu partition Windows de 1To qui à planté en plein milieu alors que je commençai tout juste de la créer via l'utilitaire bootcamp.

Et comme contrairement à Yosemite et antérieur; je me retrouve aujourd'hui sous El Captain avec un utilitaire de disque qui me propose juste un truc "SOS" en cas de problème et que tout semble aller après l'avoir fait; mais sans pour autant que je retrouve mon 1To de partition Windows qui est bien là mais sans être là (invisible dans l'arborescence en d'autres terme); comment je fais alors moi ?

Voila. Veillez m'excusez d'avance pour ce pavé et chapeau à ceux qui auront lu jusqu'au bout et qui par conséquent pourraient peut-être m'aider. En tout cas je pouvais pas faire plus court pour être aussi explicite sur ce problème qui je le reconnait moi-même, est assez; abracadabrantesque ^^

Merci d'avance en tout cas


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2016)

Déjà, commence par relancer Assistant Boot Camp et regarde si tu peux enlever cette partition foireuse, ne le fais pas avec Utilitaire de disque, sinon ça va poser de gros problèmes.


----------



## lock2 (25 Janvier 2016)

Locke: Ben si j'ouvre l'assistance Bootcamp il me propose ni plus ni moins que de re-créer une partition sur le peux qui me reste maintenant. Donc à mon avis, relancer de nouveau une partition Windows sur ce "merdier" risquerai que de empiré les choses.


----------



## lock2 (25 Janvier 2016)

En faite pour cette partition windows de 1To invisible soit en mesure d'être supprimé via l'Assistance Bootcamp, il faudrait justement quelle soit visible, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici en l'occurence. Ceci s'explique justement parce que le partitionnage en vue d'installer W10 dessus, à planté à un quart de la barre. Ce qui fait d'ailleurs que j'étai obligé de forcé à quitter l'assistance Bootcamp vue que plus rien répondait dedans...

edit: Donc en vrai, on peut même pas dire que j'ai installer windows sur mon iMac, vue que le problème est arrivé dés le départ au moment du "partitionnage" (juste avant que Windows se lance dessus).

Donc l'idée serait de retrouver cette partition de 1To "caché" (?)


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2016)

C'était juste une vérification.

Tu peux dans le Terminal taper cette commande...

*diskutil list
diskutil cs*

...et copier le résultat dans ta prochaine réponse, si *jeanjd63 *ou* macomaniac* passe par là, ils auront une meilleure vision que moi et surtout les bonnes commandes pour rétablir ton disque dur. 

Tu n'as pas eu ce message d'alerte... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203689 ... ?


----------



## lock2 (25 Janvier 2016)

Merci beaucoup Locke; je vais faire ça tout de suite et poster le résultat juste après.
Tu es bien sympathique ;-)

edit: Si j'ai eu ce message d'erreur, ce qui m'a justement fait penser que W7 n'était plus compatible avec Bootcamp version El Captain et que le vendeur de l'apple store m'avait (peut-être) mal informé :-/ D'où le faite que je suis partie dans l'idée après de passer à W10.


----------



## lock2 (25 Janvier 2016)

Voici les résultats après la commande dans le Terminal, proposé gentiment par Locke:

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            3.0 TB     disk1s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.6 TB     disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2

                                FF7A4023-C1D9-4D12-AEB6-6720EF456DA9

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive


----------



## lock2 (25 Janvier 2016)

Usage:  diskutil [quiet] coreStorage|CS <verb> <options>,

        where <verb> is as follows:



    list                     (Show status of CoreStorage volumes)

    info[rmation]            (Get CoreStorage information by UUID or disk)

    convert                  (Convert a volume into a CoreStorage volume)

    revert                   (Revert a CoreStorage volume to its native type)

    create                   (Create a new CoreStorage logical volume group)

    delete                   (Delete a CoreStorage logical volume group)

    rename                   (Rename a CoreStorage logical volume group)

    createVolume             (Create a new CoreStorage logical volume)

    deleteVolume             (Delete a volume from a logical volume group)

    encryptVolume            (Start encrypting a CoreStorage logical volume)

    decryptVolume            (Start decrypting a CoreStorage logical volume)

    unlockVolume             (Attach/mount a locked CoreStorage logical volume)

    changeVolumePassphrase   (Change a CoreStorage logical volume's passphrase)

    resizeVolume             (Resize a CoreStorage volume)

    resizeDisk               (Resize a CoreStorage physical volume disk)

    resizeStack              (Resize a CoreStorage logical/physical volume set)



diskutil coreStorage <verb> with no options will provide help on that verb


----------



## zeltron54 (25 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Locke à oublié list dans sa 2ieme commande, ce doit être*
diskutil cs list.*

Dans le résultat de diskutil list il n'apparaît pas de partition de 1 To qui aurait été crée par ton essai.

As-tu redémarré ta machine ?


----------



## lock2 (25 Janvier 2016)

Zeltron54: Mille excuses, je rectifie: ce serait plutôt une partition de 650 go si je me fit à cette liste. Je me suis trompé car ça fait un moment que j'ai ce problème et je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux.

Pour répondre a ta question; bien évidemment, j'ai redémarrer à plusieurs reprises (dont quelque fois avec PRAM) , fait le ménage avec Onyx, ...


----------



## lock2 (25 Janvier 2016)

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 9B8A07C5-06FE-449D-B621-F1D35E284F15

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         3120722075648 B (3.1 TB)

    Free Space:   547866918912 B (547.9 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 0440B6B5-5103-44BA-9E77-DD1BA3A792D1

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 11AD385A-1951-4A45-8F9C-395FB7A0511B

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    1

    |   Disk:     disk1s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     2999733223424 B (3.0 TB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 093EB225-DF76-48B9-9ACE-CC3EBBD4BF44

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume FF7A4023-C1D9-4D12-AEB6-6720EF456DA9

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk2

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          2566999900160 B (2.6 TB)

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse


----------



## zeltron54 (25 Janvier 2016)

Il y a bien un espace déclaré libre de 547,9 Go sur le disque.

Les commandes dans le terminal pour les récupérer sont trop complexes pour moi (peur de me planter).

Donc comme le suggérait Locke attendre le passage de macomaniac ou jeand63 qui maitrise ces commandes.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Janvier 2016)

Salut

Toujours dans le terminal tente la commande (en faisant un copier/coller pour ne pas te tromper) :
*diskutil cs resizeVolume FF7A4023-C1D9-4D12-AEB6-6720EF456DA9 0b*


----------



## lock2 (25 Janvier 2016)

Y m'a mis ça suite a ta commande jeanjd63:

The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is FF7A4023-C1D9-4D12-AEB6-6720EF456DA9

Started CoreStorage operation

Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Janvier 2016)

Donc tu démarres en mode Recovery (cmr+r lors du boot) puis tu lances l'utilitaire de disque.
Là tu sélectionnes ta partition Macintosh HD puis tu fais un SOS


----------



## lock2 (25 Janvier 2016)

Je viens de tester jeanjd63; je suis vraiment désolé mais ça n'a pas fonctionné. Je n'ai pas récupéré l'espace libre.
En plus c'est la première fois que ça fait ça, mais maintenant en redémarrant l'Imac y fait comme des bruits de synthé chelou
à faire vraiment peur (surtout que c'est un iMac presque chaudement acheté). J'ai bien peur d'avoir à appeler le SAV mais bon... comment leurs expliquer l'histoire rapidement et surtout de façon compréhensible (sachant que c'est loin d'être evident à l'expliquer...) :-/


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Janvier 2016)

Je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec les bruits.
Peux-tu joindre une copie d'écran de l'utilitaire de disques où l'on voit les disques et les partitions ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Janvier 2016)

Sinon retente la commande :
*diskutil cs resizeVolume FF7A4023-C1D9-4D12-AEB6-6720EF456DA9 0b*


----------



## lock2 (25 Janvier 2016)

J'ai refait la commande mais y m'indique la même chose que tout à l'heure en anglais.
Sinon dans Recovery j'avais quand même une partition un peu special avec dedans le nom "BASE" je sais plus trop quoi.
Et cette partition semblait par sa taille correspondre à ma fameuse partition prévu pour windows mais qui échoué en court de route.
J'ai tenté de faire un SOS également sur cette partition mais sans changement...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Janvier 2016)

lock2 a dit:


> J'ai refait la commande mais y m'indique la même chose que tout à l'heure en anglais.
> Sinon dans Recovery j'avais quand même une partition un peu special avec dedans le nom "BASE" je sais plus trop quoi.
> Et cette partition semblait par sa taille correspondre à ma fameuse partition prévu pour windows mais qui échoué en court de route.
> J'ai tenté de faire un SOS également sur cette partition mais sans changement...


refais un :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list*


----------



## lock2 (25 Janvier 2016)

Pour le diskutil list:

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            3.0 TB     disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.6 TB     disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2

                                FF7A4023-C1D9-4D12-AEB6-6720EF456DA9

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive


----------



## lock2 (25 Janvier 2016)

Pour l'autre:

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 9B8A07C5-06FE-449D-B621-F1D35E284F15

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         3120722075648 B (3.1 TB)

    Free Space:   547866918912 B (547.9 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 0440B6B5-5103-44BA-9E77-DD1BA3A792D1

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk1s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 11AD385A-1951-4A45-8F9C-395FB7A0511B

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    1

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     2999733223424 B (3.0 TB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 093EB225-DF76-48B9-9ACE-CC3EBBD4BF44

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume FF7A4023-C1D9-4D12-AEB6-6720EF456DA9

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk2

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          2566999900160 B (2.6 TB)

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Janvier 2016)

Il faudrait essayer ceci :
*diskutil cs resizeStack FF7A4023-C1D9-4D12-AEB6-6720EF456DA9 0b*


----------



## lock2 (25 Janvier 2016)

Apparemment c'est pas bon. Il me remet ce même message jeanjd63:

The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is FF7A4023-C1D9-4D12-AEB6-6720EF456DA9

Started CoreStorage operation

Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Janvier 2016)

Tente ceci :
*diskutil cs createVolume 9B8A07C5-06FE-449D-B621-F1D35E284F15 jhfs+ Atuer  100%*


----------



## lock2 (26 Janvier 2016)

Re-bonjour jeanjd63.

Après cette commande il me met ça:

"Your Logical Volume Group already has a Logical Volume"

Ce qui semble vouloir dire que mon système est cohérent en ce qui concerne le Fusion Drive.
Pourtant malgré cette commande et un redémarrage; c'est toujours pareil, il me manque toujours 500go et des brouettes assigné au départ pour ma partition windows...

J'ai presque envie de te dire d'abandonné car j'ai un peur "d'abuser" avec toi. Mais bon, jusqu'à présent tu me soutiens dans ce problème irrésolu et j'admire ta patience ;-)


----------



## zeltron54 (26 Janvier 2016)

As-tu essayé avec utilitaire de disque, à l'onglet partitionner, voir si cette partition apparaît comme espace libre ?


----------



## lock2 (26 Janvier 2016)

Salut zeltron54,

A la racine "Fusion Drive" dans l'arborescence, j'ai bien l'onglet partitionner qui n'est pas grisé.
Je suis donc allez dans ce dernier, mais il ne me détecte aucune partition. Il m'indique juste que l'ensemble fait 2.57To.
Ce qui laisse suggéré que le reste entre ça et les 3,12To du Fusion Drive correspondrait à ma fameuse "partition caché" qui à planté au moment de sa création, mais pas sur...

Et sinon dans l'onglet Macintosh HD sur le coté, j'ai bien "partitonner" évidemment mais là c'est grisé (juste pour info).


----------



## lock2 (26 Janvier 2016)

Sinon à la limite, si y a une solution radicale (même peu reluisante) comme le faite, par exemple, de faire une clean install vraiment au propre, n'hésitez pas à me le faire savoir. Moi ça me poserait pas de problème en terme de temps, et j'ai bien mes donnés de sauvegardés constamment sur deux DD interne via un dock. Mais faudrait avant s'assurer que la démarche ne risque pas de mettre mon Mac encore plus dans le caca qu'il ne l'est déjà (?)


----------



## zeltron54 (26 Janvier 2016)

La partie bleue fait 2,57, mais il reste des parts blanches, et en passant le curseur dessus il devrait te dire à quoi cela correspond !
et il doit y avoir un rond blanc en haut  du bleu qui permet de modifier la partition, sous réserve qu'elle soit attenante.


----------



## lock2 (26 Janvier 2016)

Oui en effet.

Par contre, autant je peux l'étendre plus (sans surtout "appliquer" quoi que ce soit, je te rassure); autant je peux pas la "rétrécir" plus quelle ne l'ai déjà. Puis en cliquant sur le rond blanc via le click droit y a rien de particulier qui se passe, en le sélectionnant bien en faisant click gauche dessus, en bas, seul le logo "+" est possible. Le logo "-" qui me permettrai de jarter cette partition est grisé...

edit: d'ailleurs toujours dans l'onglet "Fusion Drive" je viens de remarquer que le "nombre d'enfants" il m'indique 2; mais bon à vrai dire, je sais, cela on s'en doutaient depuis un moment :-/


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Janvier 2016)

Demain je pourrais te donner les commandes pour tout reconstruire. En attendant fais une sauvegarde.


----------



## zeltron54 (26 Janvier 2016)

le même problème que toi avait été traité par macomaniac sur ce post : http://forums.macg.co/threads/remet...-retrouver-la-config-de-depart.1270032/page-3
Voir post #58
donc 2 solutions par le terminal:
1 :   sudo diskutil coreStorage resizeStack FF7A4023-C1D9-4D12-AEB6-6720EF456DA9 0b

Si ceci ne fonctionne pas:

2 :  sudo diskutil coreStorage resizeStack FF7A4023-C1D9-4D12-AEB6-6720EF456DA9 11AD385A-1951-4A45-8F9C-395FB7A0511B 3,1T

Ne pas oublier qu'il faut taper son mot de passe à l'aveugle (suite à la commande sudo)

Voila les commandes qui sont mentionnées dans ce post avec tes numéros de disques.

En espérant que l'une des 2 fonctionnent , sinon reformatage complet et réinstallation !


----------



## lock2 (26 Janvier 2016)

Entendu jeanjd63, je sauvegarde tout ce soir.
Merci de te donner autant de mal pour moi 
Faut dire que là, je dois être un des rares cas sur qui ça tombe un truc pareil. Surtout que c'est pas la première fois que j'arrive sans trop savoir pourquoi à faire planter la création d'une partition bootcamp entrain de se construire.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Janvier 2016)

zeltron54 a dit:


> le même problème que toi avait été traité par macomaniac sur ce post : http://forums.macg.co/threads/remet...-retrouver-la-config-de-depart.1270032/page-3
> Voir post #58
> donc 2 solutions par le terminal:
> 1 :   sudo diskutil coreStorage resizeStack FF7A4023-C1D9-4D12-AEB6-6720EF456DA9 0b
> ...


Déjà fait post #23


----------



## lock2 (26 Janvier 2016)

zeltron54,

Merci, je me sens moins seul du coup 
Malheureusement, malgré l'essai de tes deux commandes, même message d'erreur que précédemment:

The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is FF7A4023-C1D9-4D12-AEB6-6720EF456DA9

Started CoreStorage operation

Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Janvier 2016)

lock2 a dit:


> Entendu jeanjd63, je sauvegarde tout ce soir.
> Merci de te donner autant de mal pour moi
> Faut dire que là, je dois être un des rares cas sur qui ça tombe un truc pareil. Surtout que c'est pas la première fois que j'arrive sans trop savoir pourquoi à faire planter la création d'une partition bootcamp entrain de se construire.


Si tu as le temps crée aussi une clé bootable. Tu trouveras facilement sur le net comment faire. (je suis sur smartphone)


----------



## zeltron54 (26 Janvier 2016)

@ jeand63
Désolé j'avais vu la première solution pas la 2ieme !

@lock2 
Alors moi je suis sec sur ce coup là ! à part tout réinstaller. Jeand63 pourra te guider pour ce faire !

Bon courage !


----------



## lock2 (26 Janvier 2016)

Merci pour tes encouragements zeltron54 , j'en souhaite tout autant pour jeanjd63 qui se démène autant.
Faut vraiment être un vrai passionné pour allez jusque là. C'est admirable.


----------



## lock2 (26 Janvier 2016)

Je viens de tout sauvegarder.

Pour la clef bootable j'ai pensé la faire avec diskmaker x. Là j'ai déjà récup l'install de El Captain.
Ca fera l'affaire pour la clef bootable ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Janvier 2016)

Yes


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Janvier 2016)

Hello.

Donc si tu as ta sauvegarde et ta clé bootable, on va pouvoir commencer.
Première chose à faire : tester la clé :
Tu la branches et tu démarres en appuyant sur la touche ALT.
Tu devrais la trouver dans le choix des disques de démarrage et tu tentes de démarrer dessus.
Si c'est ok, tu redémarres en mode Recovery (voir ci dessous).
1) tu démarres en mode recovery (cmd+r lors du boot)
2) depuis le menu Utilitaires, tu lances le terminal
3) tu passes la commande :
*diskutil cs list*
4) tu fais un copier de l'UUID du Logical Volume Group : 9B8A07C5-06FE-449D-B621-F1D35E284F15
5) tu tapes la commande :
*diskutil cs delete  *tu laisses un espace et tu colles l'UUID précédemment copié.
Ta ligne de commande devrait ressembler à cela :
*diskutil cs delete 9B8A07C5-06FE-449D-B621-F1D35E284F15*
Tu valides.
6) tu fais un :
*diskutil list *
Ça devrait te renvoyer qq chose dans le style :

/_dev/disk0 (internal, physical):_
_#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER_
_0: GUID_partition_scheme *3.0 TB disk0_
_1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk0s1_
_2: Apple_HSF Untitled 3.0 TB disk0s2_

_/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme *121.3 GB disk1
1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk1s1
2:Apple_HSF Untitled 121.0 GB disk1s2_

Plus un tas de :
/_dev/diskx (disk image):_
Dont il n'y a pas lieu de tenir compte.

7) Si c'est pas ça tu ne continues pas et tu donnes le résultat.
Tu peux faire un copier depuis le terminal, puis quitter et dans le menu tu choisis "Demander de l'aide" avec l'icône Safari (en fait c'est Safari).
Ça te permettra de coller les résultats sur ce forum.

8) Ensuite si c'est ok, il va falloir recréer le Fusion Drive :
*diskutil cs create "Macintosh HD"  /dev/disk0  /dev/disk1*
Là ça va défiler un peu et en fin de résultat tu vas avoir un Logical Volume Group UUID.
9) C'est cet UUID qu'il va falloir utiliser dans la commande suivante pour remplacer la partie en rouge :
*diskutil cs createVolume lvgUUID jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%*
10) Si tout est ok il ne te reste plus qu'a passer la commande :
*diskutil cs list *
Et donner les résultats (par la méthode décrite au point 7) pour vérifier que tout est OK

Si tout est ok, tu vas pouvoir démarrer sur la clé et réaliser ta réinstall.
A la fin, via ta sauvegarde (TM je suppose) tu pourras restaurer tes données.

Aller au boulot.


----------



## lock2 (27 Janvier 2016)

Je tiens vraiment à te remercier jeanjd63, ça c'est déroulé à merveille :-D
Juste au début j'ai du me faire un peu avec le clavier qwerty mais ça n'a pas été bien compliqué.
Ensuite tout c'est bien déroulé au point 6) vue que j'avais exactement ce que tu as mis en évidence dans ton post en bleu.
Après j'ai estimé qu'il était inutile de donner les résultats du point 10) dans la mesure où tout me semblait résolu vue que tout que le Terminal indiquait précisément 3To de disponible + ma partition 120go qui correspond à la partie SSD de mon Fusion Drive.

Après quoi j'ai rebooté sur ma clef usb pour réinstalle. Par contre j'ai eu un petit moment frayeur en cherchant d'office à réinstaller car il ne me proposait pas mon Fusion Drive pour l'install d'OSX. Alors je suis allez naturellement dans "Utilitaire de disque" et fait un petit coup "SOS" sur le Fusion Drive ce qui a réglé définitivement le problème.

Là j'écris alors que je remet tout doucement mes données sur l'ordi (sans TM je précise).
Je peux constater dans l'arborescence de "Utilitaire de disque" que j'ai l'entière totalité de mon DD de disponible, ce qui est un succès ! 

En tout cas bravos, j'imagine qu'il faut une patience de chasseur pour être aussi doué en programmation. Je te félicite, et je te recommanderai chaudement sur le forum.

Bonne soirée et encore merci infiniment ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Janvier 2016)

lock2 a dit:


> Je tiens vraiment à te remercier jeanjd63, ça c'est déroulé à merveille :-D
> Juste au début j'ai du me faire un peu avec le clavier qwerty mais ça n'a pas été bien compliqué.
> Ensuite tout c'est bien déroulé au point 6) vue que j'avais exactement ce que tu as mis en évidence dans ton post en bleu.
> Après j'ai estimé qu'il était inutile de donner les résultats du point 10) dans la mesure où tout me semblait résolu vue que tout que le Terminal indiquait précisément 3To de disponible + ma partition 120go qui correspond à la partie SSD de mon Fusion Drive.
> ...



Désolé, la chasse c'est pas mon truc.
Mais content que tu t'en sois bien sorti.

Bonne continuation.


----------



## lock2 (11 Février 2016)

Je reviens vers vous, car après ma réinstalle bien propre d'OSX; j'ai retenté de créer une partition d'un peu prêt 500go via Bootcamp en vue d'installer Windows. Et là; comme avant; la barre de chargement de partitionnage s'arrête environ à la moitié et ne répond absolument plus (sans aucun message d'erreur en plus); ce qui m'oblige un moment de fermer Bootcamp, ce qui occasionne le même problème énoncé ici-même dans ce topic.

Bien heureusement je ne suis pas venu redemander la marche à suivre pour tout réinstaller de nouveau au propre.
Je me suis simplement servie de la stratégie de jeanjd63 plus haut, juste en m'étant mon nouveau UUID;
ce qui m'a permit de retrouver de nouveau une clean install impeccable.

Mais pour autant il semblerait que chez moi il soit vraiment impossible de passer l'étape de partitionnage de Bootcamp sans que ça plante en plein milieu. Je sais qu'il me reste la solution de virtualisation de Windows sur Mac, mais j'aimerai éviter.

Aussi ma question serait de savoir s'il est possible sur Mac de créer un dual boot pour Windows, SANS Bootcamp ?
Si oui; pouvez-vous me donner la marche à suivre ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Février 2016)

Salut

Ça se corse.

Perso je n'ai pas d'expérience d'install de windows sur Mac (excepté en virtualisation).
Je ne doute pas que d'autres vont pouvoir t'aider.

EDIT: en glanant qq infos sur sur le net je suis tombé (pas de mal) sur ce post : #59 où j'avais en son temps apporté ma maigre contribution.
C'est tout un roman (prévois l'aspirine), mais ce post donne une solution.
Le problème semblerait être essentiellement la taille du disque, WinCamp ayant des soucis avec des partition > 2 To : http://blog.twocanoes.com/post/42453643591/bootcamp-on-a-3-tb-fusion-drive.


----------



## lock2 (12 Février 2016)

Merci pour tes recherches jeanjd63; mais effectivement comme tu le dis il faut une bonne dose d'aspirine et je dirai même du Xanax histoire de garder son calme devant une marche à suivre aussi complexe que celle de ton lien.
Perso, je me vois pas suivre ce tutoriel surtout que l'anglais et moi on n'est moyennement copain (et la trad automatique est une catastrophe sur des sujets aussi complexe abordés sur ce type de site).

Moi j'ai trouvé ça dans le même ordre d'idée: http://macintoshlinux.blogspot.fr/2013/07/dual-boot-mac-os-x-windows-7-without.html
Là c'est très simple et carrément à ma porté. Mais avant de me lancer; tu peux me donner ton avis avant ?

Bien le merci à toi.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Février 2016)

lock2 a dit:


> Merci pour tes recherches jeanjd63; mais effectivement comme tu le dis il faut une bonne dose d'aspirine et je dirai même du Xanax histoire de garder son calme devant une marche à suivre aussi complexe que celle de ton lien.
> Perso, je me vois pas suivre ce tutoriel surtout que l'anglais et moi on n'est moyennement copain (et la trad automatique est une catastrophe sur des sujets aussi complexe abordés sur ce type de site).
> 
> Moi j'ai trouvé ça dans le même ordre d'idée: http://macintoshlinux.blogspot.fr/2013/07/dual-boot-mac-os-x-windows-7-without.html
> ...


Oui tu ne risques rien à tenter. Mais il semble que le problème soit la disposition de la partition Win dans le disque : devrait être comprise entre 0 et la limite de 2 To. dans ton lien il n'y est pas fait allusion et tu risques d'avoir le même souci qu'avec la méthode automatique.
De plus ton lien traite d'une version acienne mac os x (10.6.8) et Fusion Drive n'existait pas à l'époque, ni les HDD de 3 To (version grand public).
Dans ce lien : http://blog.twocanoes.com/post/42453643591/bootcamp-on-a-3-tb-fusion-drive il est indiqué comment créer une partition win en "saucissonnant" le disque.
Tu tentes ta solution et si ça foire tu t'attèles à l'autre.
Courage.


----------

